# The PEN IS MIGHTIER!



## Cruentus (Dec 21, 2004)

Interesting read:

http://www.obvious.fsnet.co.uk/pens/pens.htm

Man...if cubical office dwellers only knew the power they held! Thank God their not armed with that desk hurling caterpolt lol 

How many of you guys have a pen (preferably a good metal pen) in your every day arsenal?  

How many of you are prepared to use it if you had too for self-defense?

How would you use such a tool of destruction?

A good topic for discussion, me thinks...

 :knight: 

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 21, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> How many of you guys have a pen (preferably a good metal pen) in your every day arsenal?
> 
> How many of you are prepared to use it if you had too for self-defense?


I carry a pen all the time, I'd use it if it was all I had or could get to.


			
				Tulisan said:
			
		

> How would you use such a tool of destruction?
> 
> A good topic for discussion, me thinks...
> Paul




I think probably the most effective use would be like using a knife in the reverse grip.  Basically you're doing hammer-fist strikes with a couple of inches of whatever the pen is made of sticking out the bottom of your fist.  In this manner you can strike face, neck/throat, torso, groin, or whatever else.  The big "Sharpie" markers also work well as an improvised weapon (think kubaton).

I think discussion/training with improvised weapons is very important because there are many times when you can't carry a knife or gun (airports, gov. buildings, schools, etc.) but that doesn't mean you have to be unarmed.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 21, 2004)

I believe that Bruce Lee... (or somebody ) once said that the mind is the greatest weapon. Knowing what can be and how to use it, anything can be a weapon. 
How we train our minds to think and perceive our surroundings and things close at hand will help dictate how successful we will become in a physical altercation if the need arises. This is sometimes also known as "thinking outside the box."  :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't actually carry a pen with me, but they're usually nearby.  Yeah, like Kenpotex said, reverse grip is the way that I'd use it.  Filipino lines work really well for those reverse grip striking applications.

Do you think that a metal pen would be significantly more useful (sturdy, dependable, etc.), or would a regular Bic be sufficient?  I suppose that the strength of the metal pen would lend itself better to hooking, stab-grabbing (whatever that's called, is there a word for that?), etc.


----------



## TonyM. (Dec 21, 2004)

In corrections we called the pen a comealong. Take the blunt end and grab an earloab pinched between your thumb and the blunt end and twist and pull.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 21, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I don't actually carry a pen with me, but they're usually nearby.  Yeah, like Kenpotex said, reverse grip is the way that I'd use it.  Filipino lines work really well for those reverse grip striking applications.
> 
> Do you think that a metal pen would be significantly more useful (sturdy, dependable, etc.), or would a regular Bic be sufficient?  I suppose that the strength of the metal pen would lend itself better to hooking, stab-grabbing (whatever that's called, is there a word for that?), etc.



I think that the sturdier the better. If it is sturdy enough it can be used as a Kubaton.

I think that one needs to be prepared for a "one time only use" with whatever pen they are carrying, but especially if it is lighter plastic one. The thing I worry about with bics is the possibility of one breaking off in my hand and injuring me the user. But, if that is what you got, I say use it!

Because of the breakage possability, if I am going to a secured area where I can't have a knife (but the area makes me nervious enough anyhow) then I carry a row of pens in my breast pocket, usually concealed in a coat. If one breaks, I have more. This is where one may have to have plastic pens if a row of metal pens going through a metal detector would raise suspicion.

But mostly, I only carry one (if at all) with my other every day carry items...

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 21, 2004)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> In corrections we called the pen a comealong. Take the blunt end and grab an earloab pinched between your thumb and the blunt end and twist and pull.



I toured the nearby jail recently. Not surprising to me, but the 2 biggest dangers are razors for shaving and pens. Officers leave their pens exposed all the time for convicts to steal and fashion into a weapon...

Paul


----------



## Flamebearer (Dec 27, 2004)

I like a metal fountain pen. It writes pretty and the end is SHARP! Ever stab yourself with one??

plus you get ink all over your attacker and can identify him later.

Problem: you have to remove the pen cap first.

but I can see an irate CEO going for the unfortunate lackey with one.
remember Jackie Chan's "Around the world in 80 days"?

-Flamebearer


----------



## Flamebearer (Dec 27, 2004)

oyah, now i remember that rhyme.

"No sword is mightier than tongue or pen
They make living men dead
And the dead live again."


----------



## Zepp (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, doesn't that Marlon Strangler sound just like someone you'd like to have over for dinner?

My personal choice of pen is a Parker ball point pen.  Besides making a nice pocket stick, or soft-tissue stabbing weapon, it's also a nice pen.  It was my preferred writing utensil throughout college.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 28, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Wow, doesn't that Marlon Strangler sound just like someone you'd like to have over for dinner?



I know, the whole article was so silly that I had to post it. It does bring up some good thoughts on pens use though...


Paul


----------



## Zepp (Dec 28, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I know, the whole article was so silly that I had to post it. It does bring up some good thoughts on pens use though...



I thought it was priceless.   I'm glad you posted it.  There are friends of mine I need to show this one to.


----------



## Fletcher (Apr 23, 2005)

Anyone have any ideas on how to use the disposable bic pens to "kill a man at forty paces" as suggested by the article?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

Forty paces, no. Two paces, maybe...


----------



## scorpz (Apr 29, 2005)

I like using Lighters as fist loads too.  I dont think you could break it because the cross section of it is egg-shaped, and I think it could take alot of abuse.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2005)

> How many of you guys have a pen (preferably a good metal pen) in your every day arsenal?
> 
> How many of you are prepared to use it if you had too for self-defense?


 I do not have a pen in my arsenal.. and the pen I had that was the absoulte best for that (an extremely sturdy and pointy one with one of those gel bits) was "borrowed" by my instructor who became enamored with i for just that purpose.

If I don't have my ubiquitous knife on me, I backup to one of my keys that had a good (and neatly angled) rubber grip.


----------

